# Speakeasy espresso and brew bar



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

This week I have been working over in the west end of London so thought I would take the opportunity to visit some of the local establishments. Yesterday I made my way over to Speakeasy espresso and brew bar just off Carnaby Street.

The first thing that struck me as I walked in the door was how friendly the staff were. I was greeted by big smiles as though I had been going there my whole life (perhaps they mistook me for someone else







) I placed my order for a double espresso and a cup of filter coffee, thinking it would be rude not to try both







The brewed coffee was promptly poured from a container sat on the counter and was told the espresso would be just a moment.

Whilst waiting I took a look around the coffee shop. It was fairly small but very light and airy with white painted walls and light wood throughout. I noticed the rather imposing 3 Mazzers sat in a row, in the corner (2 x Robur E and 1 x Super Jolly). It looked like they were in the process of dialling in the grinder and the first attempted shot was too short - the guy apologise profusely and explained that he wanted to get my espresso just right. I told him that I really did not mind and thanked him, impressed with the care he was taking.

I watched the second shot being made and was surprised to see that the barista removed the basket from the portafilter and ground the beans into it before weighing it with the beans in. I am not sure whether this is their regular practice or just whilst they were dialling in the grind and the grinder's dose timer.

So, how did it taste? The first sip of the espresso was slightly over extracted but this passed with the second sip - the pour had been allowed to go on for slightly too long and the espresso in the flat bottomed paper cup had not mixed during the pour so any bitterness was thankfully limited to the first sip. The rest of the espresso was very nice with excellent crisp acidity nicely balanced by the sweet caramels. I believe they were using a Climpsons blend and was pleasantly surprised as I have not tried their coffees before. The brewed coffee was very bright, almost tea like, and was very pleasant and aromatic.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Another place to try next time im in the big smoke!

Are they batch brewing?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes the brewed coffee I had certainly had been batched brewed but I think they do individual brewing during less periods too.


----------

